# Chris Duane: Silver Dillemma



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

The first person who introduced me into a sane method of thinking was Chris Duane with The Greatest Truth Never Told and his Sons of Liberty Academy.

Now, he's selling silver (despite the trouble with Rob Gray).
I have never had the opportunity to buy silver coins from him at all.

Anyway, I just see him as a businessman who made some horrible business decisions.

What do you think?

For the entire story, click here:
Update 24: I Have Severed ALL Ties With Rob Gray and Mulligan Mint | Don't Tread On Me


----------

